# The Queen is not amused! (1xVid)



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2018)

*Tja, liebe Briten...ihr werdet einfach nicht mehr ernst genommen !!!*


----------



## Padderson (15 Juli 2018)

ja ja - dieses Trump(eltier)


----------



## hirnknall (20 Juli 2018)

Momentan gibt es ja diese Google Bombe soso

Geh mal auf google.de, dann rechts oben auf Bilder und gib dann in das Suchfeld *idiot* ein


----------

